

Online Customer Service - Share your ideas - ideas101

Pls share your ideas what model would be the best for providing customer service on the web ...
======
nextmoveone
By not providing it on the web, I hate sitting in queue on the web. I hate
chatting about my personal crap on the web.

I like calling the service provider, it feels safer.

